

Ask HN: What is the best way to "teach" programming? - davidalln

I have been given the task to teach programming basics to the build and design members of my robotics team (FRC #2415). We are constrained to C++ as a language. What are the best methods for teaching intelligent people with little to no programming experience the basics (from simple things like loops and if-elses to more complex topics such as inheritance and pointers)?
======
christonog
I've been teaching myself how to program, and I've found this link on SO to
have all the links hackers send when people ask them "how do I learn to
program?":

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3088/best-ways-to-
teach-a...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3088/best-ways-to-teach-a-
beginner-to-program)

